
Ask HN: Did Orwell in 1984 correctly predict coming of the Big Brother? - imheretolearn
I am reading Orwell&#x27;s 1984 currently and had a thought.
Given the prevailing ubiquitous surveillance in modern countries do you think era of the Big Brother is here?
And for even more dystopian view of the world, combine that with the findings from the Stanford Prison Experiment? Just a thought...
======
iAm25626
People tend not to stand for 1984 draconian style of thought control but Brave
new world seems more apt to me.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
In 1984 the draconian thought control was only for party members. The proles
went about their lives mostly unaware, and made up most of the population.

